# Windshields



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I wish I could help you with pricing. But what I can tell you is I would try your hardest to get an OEM GM windshield. Aftermarket windshields are never as high of quality as the OEM windshield.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I got a quote of $475 thru safelite, and a local place gave me a quote of $450 when I was thinking of replacing mine because of a crack.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys still haven’t replaced my windshield, has anyone else had experience replacing it on their Cruze? I still can’t believe how much they are wanting. My last windshield I had replaced was just over $100, now they want almost $500 for this car I can’t wrap my head around it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

See if you can find one from a junk yard and have it installed. One that will remove it for you. 

I bought my rear window with defrost from a wrecking yard for $25. For my cavalier. Then found a local to install it cheaper then safelite. I don't remember the cost but it was less then a benjamin for the whole deal.

Won't have a lot of options but you might get lucky and find a wrecked car with a still good windshield.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Car-Parts.com


----------

